# Tud10a



## NoTime (Aug 11, 2009)

Two Stage gas furnace. No literature. What is sequence of operation for staging? Notes on diagram state w1, w2 jumpered brings high fire after 10 min. Is there a dip for 1 or 2 stage operation? m/n TUD120A960A1


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

there are dip switch settings for 2 stage operation through a thermostat, i don't have them though.

Also, if W1 and W2 are energized at the same time even when set for using a 2 stage thermostat, it will wait 10 minutes before going to second stage.


----------

